# Stereo and Speakers for Ducato



## 103763 (Apr 5, 2007)

After 5000 + miles drivibg my Tribute 550 round Europe I'm finally getting round to getting a stereo installed for it not to be used all winter. LOL

Wondered if anyone else had and are there specific speakers that are required? Was just going to buy stereo and speakers from Halfords and have a local guy to install.

By the way - have been amazingly impressed so far with Tribute 550. Drive is great and so easy to park 

Thanks


----------



## 106003 (Jul 21, 2007)

You will most likely to be able to install yourself as normally all of the wiring is there it is just a matter of plugging in.
Go for a stereo with the correct DIN ISO plug and all should be very straight forward.
You may or may not have the aerial built into the n/s mirror if not you may have a roof mounted one which will probably need the mast screwing on
take the speaker covers off and measure the size of speakers that you need. Buy only good quality no stereo is better than one with crap speakers.
this should be a very simple diy job dont waste money paying somebody to do it use what you save in getting a better stereo and speakers you wont regret it.

hope this helps


----------



## fac (Jun 5, 2007)

pabloh77 said:


> After 5000 + miles drivibg my Tribute 550 round Europe I'm finally getting round to getting a stereo installed for it not to be used all winter. LOL
> 
> Wondered if anyone else had and are there specific speakers that are required? Was just going to buy stereo and speakers from Halfords and have a local guy to install.
> 
> ...


hi
i fitted a stereo to my new 650 ,it already had 4 speakers and a aerial fitted i just pulled out the bottom storage box found the i s o connector and aerial lead, you may need a seperate connector for the aerial as the one in the van is short (subject to your type of radio ) it could not have taken more than 5 min to fit. The existing speakers seem quite good.I have now gone a step further and connected it to the lesiure battery to save the engine battery .hope this helps


----------



## 105062 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hi, Fitted mine in the 650 and all that was needed was an ISO connector.
There should be 4 speakers already installed plus the aerial ( worst bit was pulling out the blank trays!) the connectors are behind the blanks. I changed the ISO link wires so the radio can be on without the ignition switched on.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I bought some Alpine speakers from Halfords for £40. They have multiple fitting holes and will line up with the holes in the Ducato doors. You will find the plug on the end of the standard door wiring fits also.
Sound better than the standard Fiat speakers which were fitted in the top of the dash. Managed to disconnect these by removing the outer air vents.

Trevor


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi Pabloh
Off topic except for your final comments.
Just got back today from latest French venture and simply must concur with your comments re the 550.
Have now totted up over 7000 miles in it since April-it is simply a fabulous drive.It has needed no top ups since new (other than windscreen washer fluid), and has just done 2000 miles in 2 weeks throughout France, behaving flawlessly.
Stick it at 60 or so in cruise and it goes up hill and down dale without a murmour. Did 376 miles one day and felt fine. except for the end bit in Paris :roll:


----------



## 103763 (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks for all your comments. Very useful indeed!

Oldenstar - we had some fun driving in Paris too last week ;-)


----------

